# ALUM Creek



## brandon0891 (Mar 5, 2008)

Just wondering if it is open I was hoping to take my boat out and run it a little today.


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

still a big no...ice in the bays..


----------



## brandon0891 (Mar 5, 2008)

dang. I guess I will take it to the car wash and clean it. Have to get all of the bird poop, and barn dust off of it from being in storage at my dads.


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

Lake sure looked wide open today when I was out fishing. Saw boats in the water everywhere I went. Howard RD Ramp is closed but other then that you should be able to get her in.


----------



## thegcdawg (May 26, 2008)

Just got home from there. It is open water. I saw remains of ice on shorelines. Totally got skunked though. Luckily, everyone else i talked to was in the same boat.


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

thegcdawg said:


> Just got home from there. It is open water. I saw remains of ice on shorelines. Totally got skunked though. Luckily, everyone else i talked to was in the same boat.


:S:S:S:S:S here too. Gelena and the spillway and nothing!


----------



## Thick Rick (Feb 3, 2008)

thegcdawg said:


> Just got home from there. It is open water. I saw remains of ice on shorelines. Totally got skunked though. Luckily, everyone else i talked to was in the same boat.


Gee I hope they didn't tip over


----------



## thegcdawg (May 26, 2008)

Well, they wouldn't have landed on any fish.


----------



## FISHERBALL (Apr 7, 2004)

Anybody know when the docks go in?


----------



## Playbuoy (Apr 6, 2005)

The docks usually go in at Alum by April 1st - but they have been known to get behind schedule. I live next to Alum and will try to post when they start putting them in.


----------



## dmgonfishin55 (Jan 8, 2009)

I was out at alum spillway there was like 20 plu people out there fishing, saw one guy catch 28 inch musky and I managed two saugeye, one was 14 inches and the other 19, there was pretty much no current,. Both fish came on jigs with a twister tail.


----------



## onwisc (Mar 16, 2007)

Spent 2 hours fishing cove off Africa Rd this pm--only one fish, smallmouth about 1 1/2 pounds, on minnow...trying to locate crappies..will try again!


----------



## wdrcvr88 (Feb 4, 2009)

I think i will try for my first saugeye tonight at Alum. I am not sure exactly where to go but ill find the dam and figure it out. Anyone going to be down there? I will probably have a chocolate lab with me. Dont be a stranger, I have really only fished Erie my entire life and it will definely show.


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

what time are you planning on being at alum? i was thinkin of going there later today. was plannin on bringin my shorthair/lab mix with me. we could let the dogs have some fun too


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

I'm sure you guys will make lots of new friends when those labs start showing off their bobber retrieval skills . 
Seriously though, good luck and let us know how you do.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I did a little saugeye hunting @ Alum yesterday. Wasn't able to scare any up.


----------



## bowtechfisherman (Jul 17, 2007)

i have been to alum 5 times this year and have only caught one eye, was there lastnight zero..... fished all over the lake


----------



## wdrcvr88 (Feb 4, 2009)

Im not going to be down there too long, probably be there around 5. Does everyone fish below the spillway for saugeye? I was just going to use a jig and twistertail, bottom bouncing it. My lab enjoys other dogs depending on the sex and depending if its fixed or not. Hope to see some of you down there.


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

didn't make it to alum tonight. ended up out on the east side for a dentist appt. did make it out for about 2.5 hrs. did pretty well. 7 largemouth, all 14 in or better, biggest was pushin 19. 3 crappie, 7in, 10, in and 12in. not too bad


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Was at Alum tonight below spillway caught some crappie and perch. Then went after some Saugeye put on my Vibe and after 5 casts wham pole doubled over and hooked another muskie got it to shoreline and yes hook tore loose from mouth and i did not have to touch her. Ended up with a small saugeye as well was just to windy to do what i wanted to do dead stick my husky jerk. Oh Well another night.


----------



## wdrcvr88 (Feb 4, 2009)

What time were you there? There wasnt any water coming out of the spillway while i was down there. I didnt see a single person fishing.


----------



## buckbassnbeyond (Apr 7, 2008)

brandon0891 said:


> Just wondering if it is open I was hoping to take my boat out and run it a little today.



Water is open..went out Saturday in my boat. Fishing was very slow. Seen a guy catch a muskie by the dam with a twister tail. The water is still way down..at least 1o feet down i'd say.


----------



## -slameye- (Mar 10, 2009)

Terry or Ying, do you have a recent water temp for Alum?


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

-slameye- said:


> Terry or Ying, do you have a recent water temp for Alum?


What's up Chris?....man you're like some sort of comet or something....only appearing every 4 years or so...lol. I haven't had my boat in the water yet, so I usually just check the outflow temp and add/subtract a few degrees for current surface temp. It's currently at 44 deg.
http://www.lrh-wc.usace.army.mil/wq/acs_temp_gage.jpg


----------



## Erie Addict (Apr 12, 2004)

Slameye, long time no hear. Was out yesterday afternoon. like net said. around 44 main lake. found a few protected coves that were 51 around 4:00.


----------



## -slameye- (Mar 10, 2009)

]What's up Chris?....man you're like some sort of comet or something....only appearing every 4 years or so...lol. 

I have been in the "fishing witness protection program". Terry, I knew you would be good for a website or two.

Addict, have you been out during the day or night?

I'll try to get out this week, and weekend. I feel like I am starting from scratch. 


Maybe somebody could give me a refresher course on how to catch fish, I need it.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

Chris, you still have that Lund pro-v? Hope to see you out there this year. I need to hear the "rest of the story"...


----------



## -slameye- (Mar 10, 2009)

Yep, same boat. There hasn't been any lightning around Alum has there? LOL


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

Yeah that's it!...Last time you posted was right after you got struck by lightning up at erie. Its all making sense now...:Banane39:...(kidding)


----------



## -slameye- (Mar 10, 2009)

That's extremely funny! 

I guess I'm safe now right? Never twice in the same place? As long as I'm in my boat?


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

All kidding aside, it's good to have you back Chris. A lot has changed in our understanding of alum saugeye over the past 10 yrs. We'll talk more I'm sure.


----------



## Thick Rick (Feb 3, 2008)

Alum is only 5.5' low with a 44 degree surface temp...its coming!!!


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

Went out for about an hour with slim yesterday, off shore. Caught a couple really nice crappie and he got me caught up in this crawler fishing thing (catching catfish), so we didn't really hit any eyes. 
Will probably hit it again tonight and might try to find some eyes further north. There is a feeding frenzy going on up there and there have to be some big fish.

(by the way, it is like old home week.... with Dave, Terry, Chris.. I will just read and learn)


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

ying6 said:


> There is a feeding frenzy going on up there and there have to be some big fish.


So why weren't you & slim up north last night? :Banane28:

What's a catfish?


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

Not sure I ever said where I was..... or wasn't.


----------



## cramerk (Aug 3, 2005)

Come on Ying, you know some of us need all the help we can get......


----------



## sowbelly101 (Apr 5, 2004)

> (by the way, it is like old home week.... with Dave, Terry, Chris.. I will just read and learn)


Is the old meeting place still alive on the hoo? I owe it to guys that were on that board for learning the area when I first moved to Central Ohio over 10 years ago. It was a big thing for the Thursday night chat .

Sow


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

sowbelly101 said:


> Is the old meeting place still alive on the hoo?


Nope, that site's been dead for some time now. Haven't heard from Soggydog either. After hearing slameye's story...well, I'm just hoping Dave is okay. You out there Soggydog?

Yeah, I loved those thursday night chats. That's where I first learned about "slow trolling the points".


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

headin to alum spillway in about an hour. stop by and say hi. will be in a waterfowl jacket with a black dog


----------



## -slameye- (Mar 10, 2009)

That picture of you holding the fish at the bottom of your post is kinda misleading. That fish is probably 14" long, it just looks big with you holding it.

Alright I feel better. That comment is for all the hassle you used to give me playing baseball. Just kidding!

not really


----------



## Erie Addict (Apr 12, 2004)

"That picture of you holding the fish at the bottom of your post is kinda misleading. That fish is probably 14" long, it just looks big with you holding it."

That is some funny stuff right there!


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

(that didn't take long) go ahead, I may be short but I have broad shoulders...


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

You guys are right was with him when he caught it. Was 14 1/2" though. Whats a Catfish? A old Saugeye that has lost it's teeth and has not shaved in a long time. Mike the big ones were biting just before you got there!! I swear!! Terry that sound familar?? I am sorry i did not fish for saugeyes Mike but when you get so many of them a guy needs a break!!


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

haha it sure didn't take long for slameye to break the ice....I love it. Notice how quickly he posted that photo of his 10# alum saugeye? What month/year was that fish caught?

Ying, did you and cramerk do any good after I left last night?


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

Only thing we saw were 4 guys heading back into the woods to play paint ball at 9:00pm. Strange....


----------



## Bob4246 (Dec 30, 2004)

My guess is they had a different "ball" game in mind


----------



## cramerk (Aug 3, 2005)

I am just glad they didnt make us their "gimps". Was a little worried at first but I am still walking


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

Them are some purdy lips boys. Squeeeeeeeeeeel :Banane32:


----------

